# What's easier to make: 2D or 3D art?



## skeletonizedskull (Mar 18, 2019)

As someone who draws constantly and models various characters, environments, etc., I find both types of art to be in rather similar fields of difficulties [There are exceptions to this, of course, like what I could _actually_ make in 3D vs what I can draw];the main difference [for me] between 2D and 3D art is that 3D art requires a way stronger PC for better looking pictures.


----------



## Peach's (Mar 18, 2019)

what about 4D art?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 18, 2019)

I think it in part depends on what you have talent for/a predisposition to comprehend.

Like, I can do decent 2D art, and can do some basic things with CAD tools like SolidWorks and ArchiCad (at least in theory/back when I learned it in high school >15 years ago), but I couldn't model a character for the life of me - it's just not an intuitive way to think for me. And there's some pretty good 3D artists out there who can't really do 2D art at all.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 18, 2019)

In my case? 2D art is much harder. I can do 3d art better than 2D but I still lack proper skills other than Autocad and Inventor :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 18, 2019)

I find flat art easier to make.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 18, 2019)

2D definitely


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 19, 2019)

In my opinion, 3D is easier but it requires more time and patience. You have to learn to use the programs and creating the model is pretty slow (very fun though)
In 2D you don't need to learn much of software but it's harder to get the drawings done. I've managed in 3D to get poses much better than in paper. I guess you need to have that 3D view in your head to make the job easier (¿?)

Still depends on each person I assume!


----------



## Keefur (Mar 19, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> In my case? 2D art is much harder. I can do 3d art better than 2D but I still lack proper skills other than Autocad and Inventor :/


I used to do aircraft drafting in Autocad.  I was self taught.  I suppose whichever you feel most comfortable in.  I draw 2D with a mouse.  I also know a former Disney artist who draws 2D with a mouse.  He's a Furry named Tavi Munk.  I never did the 3D stuff, but it would be fun to try.


----------



## DirtySmoke (Mar 19, 2019)

I worked a year in 3D printing industry.  What i can say about 3D? 3D a little harder then 2D. Because you need to learn complicated 3D programs with really unusual UI and control (ZBrush and Autodesk Maya for example). If you know 2D well you can get comfortable in 3D very quickly with good anatomical and proportion knowledge.  I know some of furry artists who studied ZBrush during only one week.  How they did it? Pretty simple - they started from rough shapes like in classic 2D (simple cubes, cylinders and spheres) for proportions and then sculpted everything on top of it via Dynamesh feature in ZBrush and three brushes (Move, Inflate and ClayBuildup). I was surprised a little because i spend much more time on it. May be because i never drew in 2D before. What can i say with confidence? Learning 3D without 2D knowledge is hard (i spent almost 3 years on it, and i still have troubles with proportions). But vice versa is easy. Also nice feature in 3D that you can generate lineart and cell shading for your character automatically from any angle


----------

